# Thought on the Specialized P series bikes?



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

found a 04 and a 05 that are in my price range. both are pretty much stock. 04 it used a bit. not to bad.. 05 is in great shape. both are mediums. 18" i think he said. im 5 10" think it should fit fine.. would be my first DJ bike in a long time. thanks 

so what are your thoughts?? thanks


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Just looking at the 04 and 05 archives it looks like the only difference between the two year's models is 12 months. The question is which P bikes. There is a street and a jump version as well as aluminum and CroMo frames. If you are going to be jumping don't even bother with the street P. That would be like taking a freestyle BMX to a jump track. It can only end badly.

So which one is it? Jump or street? Aluminum or CroMo?


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

its aluminum. to light to be steel. just asked about the jump or street. i thought it was for both really


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

just looked for myself.. its a jump one. its not a single speed


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

any idea what they sold for?


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Depending on weather or not it is a P2 Or a P3 the MSRP would have been 700 or 1300 USD for the 2005s. This last years P2 and P3 aluminum bikes listed for 1350 and 1650 USD.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Wait, what's the difference in street vs. jumping? I thought they could be used for either or..?


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Those first Specialized P bikes had significantly different geo as per application. One was never meant to fly.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Ayenn said:


> Those first Specialized P bikes had significantly different geo as per application. One was never meant to fly.


Oh. I was gonna say...my new P1 is excellent for both applications, even says on the Specialized website


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

im thinking i should pass on this bike great shape and all. , but im looking for one that can do both really. this will be last bike for a while. wish i had some more experience.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

What do you ride now?

I use my 2010 Specialized P1 for dirt jumping, and urban mostly. Take it to the park sometimes, but meh. I wish it had a 100mm fork, instead of 80, for dirt jumping, other then that I can't really complain about the P1 bike.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Same here. My 2010 P1 is my all-arounder. I even use it to commute and do a little 4X when I can. The 2011s are similar but not quite as robust. The 2011 P2 is almost exactly like the 2010 P1 but not quite the same at the 940 USD price point.

There are other less expensive options but nothing quite as burly.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup, same here. My commuter, dirt jumper, urban/park and even trails, just easy ones though. I don't like the 2011 with the rigid front fork, its basically a 26" BMX. I like the new P2 though, the colours are nice.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

The new P2 is basically the 2011 P1 with a better fork. The geo for that frame is nearly exactly the same as the 2010 P1 but with alterations to the rear to make it a true single speed frame.

I would HIGHLY recommend the 2010 P1 or the 2011 P2 to the OP, if they have the cash for it. Both rigs are very versatile as-is and in component compatibility.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

DJ2 is better then the DJ3? I think the next upgrade for my P1 will be a Fox Shock, just don't know when.

And what do you mean by making it a true single speed..?


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

what I mean by true single speed is you don't have to slot in a kit or use tons of washers and or spacers to get the wheel to be inline with the frame. If you look at how your rear hub slots into the frame you will see that on the chain side there are several spacers there to center the wheel. You will also not that the space those fill is enough for a multi-speed setup.

The 2010 P1 is a single speed setup of the 2010 P2 CroMo multi-speed. The 2011 P1 and P2 do not have the geo for multi-speed. They are dedicated single-speed frames. You can convert the 2010 CroMos to multi speed but you cannot do that with the 2011 CroMos.


When I say better fork I really mean that the DJ2 is supposedly better than the DJ3 in terms of it being slightly more expensive.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmm, I would have never known. Thanks for the info! I had to go look to make sure.  I do like the paint job and colour flow on the 2011 P bikes, compared to my 2010.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Actually, I like my white P1 paint job better. Its so tacky and fem I love it. It reminds me of the splatter graphic design from the time around I was in high school in the 80s. I am going to hate when I lose it. I may have to repaint it for the winter. There is a ding in the paint that could get spoiled by salt.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the white one, too, its nice to have everything flow. The thing I am having a hard time with, is if I want to upgrade, or change a part I can't get a colour to match. The blue on our P1 seems to be more of a teal blue.

I have some dings, and scratches on mine, but I won't be riding it in the winter, my Diamond back is ridden in the winter.


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

thanks for the info guys. i dont have anything right now..  just getting back into it now.. i have a about 500 to spend that why i have been looking at used ones. glad to hear you both like your p bikes..


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, you think this is still your thread, do you 

With such a general title you may have created a "fixture" here on the forums. Gratz!


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

think a 18" would be good for someone that 5 10"? he said if i get it this weekend i can have it for 400. its a street one too.. really in good shape tho. like he got it, used it a few times and never touched it again thanks


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

what is that 18" supposed to be a measurement of? The street had and effective top tube length of 22.76" and a chain stay of 15.40". I can see no measurement of 18" in the geo of the 04/05 P Street.


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

good question... not sure.. not sure where he got that from. looking on there site. i think its a 05 p2.... cant make up my mind on it


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay, here is the shtick. The 05 p2 is a solid bike. At your height the short would be a better choice. However, the long is not imposable to use. The one thing the long frame would make difficult is doing a manual. Even still, it is not imposable it might just take more time to "get it". Reguardless, the manual is a rather difficult trick to learn but once you do it's easy.

moving forward, one thing the long offers that the short may not is stability while in the air. yeah, it can make tail whipping a little hard but, again, not imposable.

My guess is you are just getting into the DJ/urban thing. An older P bike is perfect for that. They are really good for getting your handle on what to do and how to do it. The mid 00s frames are serious tanks! if the welds are clean (not cracking, which you can tell by paint cracking over or around the welds) its probably in really good shape.

I'm not saying you should get it. What I am saying is getting it is not a mistake if it is in good shape. Depending on your age you will either grow into it or out grow it as your skills increase. the Specialized P line is well respected by many jumpers. They hold up and put out.


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

great info. yes im new to this. this started when i went for a ride with some friends.. i rode his decked out 09 p3 i think it was. single speed.. had a lot of fun.. i really suck but i had a good time think im going to go for it thanks


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

No worries, bro. Keep us briefed -n- stuff. Post some pics of some shred on it!


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

i will thanks


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

just went off ebay. got it for 355!!! happy about that.. cant wait to get it


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Just spent the night riding park. Whoa! This bike preforms pretty good on a park. Some stuff I can see I'm going to need to fix(tire pressure for one). The back wheel felt loose when riding some quick stuff, so I will look at that.

Sorry, no pics. First time riding a park, so I was focused! Hopefully going tomorrow too, then might be able to get some pics.

Nice find on the bike, post up some pics.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

What kind of park? Bowl type or obstacle type?


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Ayenn said:


> What kind of park? Bowl type or obstacle type?


Obstacle. Quite a nice line we were hitting today, getting better and better each time. There's a quarter there, that I just couldn't get the balls to hit, next time I will..maybe. Lol.


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

i will soon


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I've owned a 04 P1, 05 P1, 06 P3 Short, 07 P2 Long. All aluminum versions. The 06 and 07 were the "new" style geo and much heavier than the 04/05 which are the same frame aside from color. The early P2/3's have vertical DO's to run gears. The first couple years of steel frames are 40lb boat anchors. I think in 09 Specialized lightened the alum. frames up again. And fwiw, the new cromo frames kick butt.


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

the one i just got is a 05 long.. pretty much new. cant wait. thanks


----------

